
AWS Lambda service name and logo is identical with Half Life's Lambda logo - farabove
http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Lambda_logo
======
andrelaszlo
Agreed, they are quite similar. But there are only so many ways to draw a
lambda.

Comparison:
[http://imageshack.com/a/img907/4425/da9gGJ.png](http://imageshack.com/a/img907/4425/da9gGJ.png)

